
Two Jet Skiers at Maverick's reef faced deadly 100-foot waves (2007) - curtis
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/DESPERATE-RACE-FOR-SURVIVAL-RIDING-FOR-THEIR-2652731.php
======
rcpt
video from the day
[https://youtu.be/XJ5p-V3pjHY?t=177](https://youtu.be/XJ5p-V3pjHY?t=177)

~~~
swrobel
Big, but certainly not 100ft. As a surfer it's really annoying how headlines
throw around 100ft claims without any sort of verification. A 100ft breaking
wave has yet to be surfed, let alone proven to exist.

~~~
jamesblonde
Obviously you missed out on the action at Nazare in Portugal the last few
years. Yes, there is a 100ft wave that has been surfed in 2013. Was big news
at the time:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtVQJCq2cCM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtVQJCq2cCM)

